
April Fools’ Day 2018: the best (and lamest) pranks - Zeta_Function
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/1/17185652/april-fools-day-2018-pranks-jokes-best-worst-lamest
======
bitumen
_LEGO’s fake product of the day is clever, and something that actually needs
to be invented: a vacuum cleaner that not only picks up bricks, but stores
them by color and shape (and separates out dirt on the floor). Anyone who’s
stepped on one of these in the middle of the night or who has a LEGO-obsessed
child knows what I’m talking about._

It really does need to be made, and I’d pay anything for it. My nieces and
nephews are crazy about LEGO, but our familys’ feed are not. I was sitting for
them a few months ago, and I stepped on a brick, and stepped on it so hard
that I fully expected it would have embedded itself to the bone.

